# Character call: Dawn Under Union of Darkness (FRCS)



## trimeulose (Nov 8, 2002)

I am wanting to test a campaign I have recently written. It concerns some past characters I have played in the past, and some that have been played by other people. The campaign will take place over a great deal of space on Faerun. It starts off in the unclaimed territory between chondath and The Shar for an evil party, and starts off on the border of Anauroch on the black road for good parties.

I am allowing for 6 party members of roughly the same alignment. Neutral members will of course be welcome for either side. Overall Law/Chaos party alignment is preffered as it will affect which NPC's the party will interact with. 

There will be many different events for the characters to overcome, Role playing and Roll playing. Powergamers are encouraged to join. Some major events will include Stealing/bargaining for at least two magic items, possible diplomatic adventures to recruit allies (for either alignment), running a gauntlet (a message has to appear in a certain amount of time, and the party must hurry to the next destination), at least one Party vs Party (PCs vs NPCs of equal str) encounter, one dungeon crawl, and fighting at least two dragons.

All are welcome, please have as extensive a background as you can, parties are to start at 12th level with full amount of value plus ten thousand gold, no more than 1/3 value can be spent on any one item. Gems are not in value over 65 gp and players can not have more than 20 gems. And any value you don't spend on gems or items is lost.

Decide here what alignment the party will be in general terms, and whether it will be the good or evil campaign. Then I'll put up a thread in Rogues gallery. 

Thanks for being interested.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 8, 2002)

I'm in alot of games already, but these seems very intriguing, and I've been dying to play a few more evil aligned characters, if everyone doesn't mind...

Might I ask what books are available?


----------



## GoldenEagle (Nov 8, 2002)

I am in.  I'm thinking of playing an assassin.  vigilante type.  

GE


----------



## GWolf (Nov 9, 2002)

*I'm in.*

Evil sounds fine. I am looking to play a angst filled CN or NE Fighter. And Yes what books would be allowed? 

If you want my email/aim for anything :
gmwolf@optonline.net
GM089 (aim)


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 9, 2002)

I am interested. This would be my first evil campeign though, but the chance to play in it would be great. If I can finish my character class, maybe you could look over it to see if I could use it, but that could wait for later.


----------



## garyh (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm always interested in adding a game.  If it's an evil party, I'd much enjoy playing a character modeled after 8-bit Theatre's Black Mage.

*HADOKEN!!*


----------



## Howling Coyote (Nov 9, 2002)

It would be nice to play in an evil game; I'm getting tired of being always the "hero".


----------



## trimeulose (Nov 9, 2002)

*Books allowed*

Any splat books made for classes are fine for me, just make sure you use the latest errata. Also any core books are also fine, PHB-DMG-MM(as long as you don't exceed ECL). And finally of course Any FR book is welcome (lords of Darkness, FRCS, faiths an pantheons (though I doubt you could use it)). Also Remember this is a High Magic setting (it being FR and all).

So its gonna be evil, is there any preference for law/chaos?

Ohh what is the best time for everyone to play?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 9, 2002)

Not really, I'm probably going to play a NE character (possibly sorceror or diviner), possibly with a CE cohort  (Demon-summoner).

Is Book of Vile Darkness allowed?  If you don't have it, can I type up what I'm interested in using and possibly using it (with your approval, of course)

Edit-How about Relics and Rituals I/II?


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm thinking about joining also...no character concepts yet as I'm away from my books until Sunday.

Sollir, update your game...


----------



## trimeulose (Nov 9, 2002)

*About other books....*

Yeah go ahead and post anything you are interested in and I'll see what I can allow. 

As far as relics and rituals go, I'm not to keen on that, the items don't mesh to well with things from other realms. Scarred Lands items can be unbalancing for FR and FR can be unbalancing for Scarred lands. So that would be a no. But I can make exceptions for some items that aren't too "far fetched"


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm interested in a couple evil character concepts:

a) A druid who has gone over the edge in protecting nature, proactively trying and judging those who would not revere nature to his/her level.
Basically, going after the rapers of nature before they get the chance to abuse Nature again.

b) An assassin (CE) who believes that Buerocracy and human-based Law systems are inherently corrupt,  and views them as a scourge on the land, and the purveyors of politics as Evil who should be exterminated before their corruptive influence grows.
This would put him directly in the crosshairs of most Lawful Good (and Lawful Evil) organizations if he was to be found.

I would like to play a character who IS evil, but believes himself to be a lone Crusader, who's world-view has been skewed by his encounters with corrupt people.
A tragic character, who's dealings with the devil have left him irrevocably changed (the Path to Hell is paved with good intentions, don't you know)


----------



## Howling Coyote (Nov 9, 2002)

A Zhentarim skymage seems an interesting concept. The character would be almost fanatically loyal to the Zhentarim, but very ambitious and greedy. His alignment will probably be lawful evil.

Any specifics for the ability score generation.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 9, 2002)

If only I had found this thread earlier...

Hmm... you wouldn't happen to have space for one more, would you?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 9, 2002)

Or two?    I don't have much expierience with Faerun, though.


----------



## GWolf (Nov 10, 2002)

*Wicked Evil*

Ok. I am Going to be playing a level 12 Human Fighter NE. He rarely speaks and has a deep histroy which causes his outlook. He isn't really an evil person but sees to it to take his anger out on the innocent etc. Hes slighty mroe of a physcotic.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 10, 2002)

Out of curiosity, would you allow an Erinyes in your game for a PC?  If so, what ECL?

Possibly thinking of an Erinyes/Ur-Priest (Book of Vile Darkness), basically one who steals powers from the gods instead of praying to them to gain divine spells, gains access up to 9th level spells though suffers from a lack of domains, # of spells, and lower caster level when they gain the spells compared to a cleric.

For my cohort I'm leaning towards a Conj 5/Demonologist 6.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 10, 2002)

Gack..I hope I'm in time to make the cut...
Evil would be very cool. 
If I made it in, I'd play a Blackguard.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 10, 2002)

hmm.  I count at least ten players voulenteering for this game.
In order of appearance:

Sollir Furryfoot
Golden Eagle
Gwolf
Zack2216
Garyh
Howling Coyote
Darkwolf
Reapersaurus
Gnomeworks
Myself
Uriel.

So Darkwolf, Reapersaurus, Gnomeworks, Uriel and I are all on a "waiting list" of sorts.  Oh well.  I keep on checking to see if four people before me in line don't show up.  Which isn't likely, but I can hope....


----------



## garyh (Nov 10, 2002)

I see myself probably playing a Thayan Evoker.  Mmmmm... Lit-3.  

Did we ever get stat generation sorted out?


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

Well, many games have used the best characters get in method, not the first characters get in.

It's trimuelose's call as far as cast of characters.

and garyh: ironically, Black Mage is already being played, in the Heroes of the World thread, isn't he?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 10, 2002)

Well reaper, not really that 'many', I think I count around 3 out of the 15 games or so we have here used that system, I could be wrong though...but I don't have any problem with making it that way, I think I have an interesting character


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

ya, i almost put "recent games" as using that DM-chosen method, but since it was all the latest games I've seen, I guessed it was becoming the standard.

edit: Sollir, I don't think you can link to an image on geocities (the image in your sig). They stop people from doing that, as afar as I'm aware...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 10, 2002)

Which ones?  I don't think SMACK really counts for this purpose...

Edit-This was asked in the Rogues Gallery,

What method are we using for ability score distribution?  Is it any less for cohorts?


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 10, 2002)

i think Mist and the Moon did. 
As well as SMACK, and Against the Storm... looks like you're pretty darn close on that 3 estimation 
You've always been good with numbers. 
it appears many games didn't have more players expressing interest than there were spots available, and they started when enough people had responded.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 10, 2002)

I was/am the 4th Mist & the Moon, and Mythmere said 'Ok' as soon as he had 4.


----------



## garyh (Nov 10, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *garyh: ironically, Black Mage is already being played, in the Heroes of the World thread, isn't he? *




I was not aware.  I spend enough time keeping up with my games, I don't often poke into other games.    Still, you can't have to many Black Mages.

And if you say you can, I will not be held responsible for the ensuing *Hadoken*.  (How's that for an audition?  )


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 10, 2002)

Shame its a 9th level spell though


----------



## garyh (Nov 10, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Shame its a 9th level spell though  *




Um, yeah, but it's never been a problem before.  I'm *always* ready.

Yup, *nothing* wrong with *my* stamina.  Not a thing.


----------



## trimeulose (Nov 10, 2002)

*#number of people*

ouch, ten people.... hmmmm Dont think this is really gonna fit. At most I can allow 6 maybe 7 if everyone forgoes the extra 10 grand and maybe 8 if everyone is willing to play with 28 points. Sollir Furryfoot Golden Eagle Gwolf Zack2216 Garyh Howling Coyote, you guys are in At 34 points and an extra 10 grand in expenses. I'm willing to let the other guys play, but you guys are gonna have to give up yours extra stuff.

P.S. Ohh and feel free to be as evil as you want, just remember that Your Law/chaos affiliations might cause you to dislike your fellow party memebers, and it might cause the party to go seperate ways. Now that I think about it I could allow two different parties, of 5 people each 1 which is law affiliated and 1
chaos affiliated. If thats cool with you guys I might be up for it.

Again I pose the question:

What time is best for everyone?


----------



## Darkwolf (Nov 10, 2002)

If my joining causes you headaches, I'll gladly step out.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm with Darkwolf.  I don't want to cause this game any trouble.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 10, 2002)

Thanks for the info Trimeulose.  Do you allow monsters as races for PCs?  If so, what would be a fair ECL for an Erinyes (thinking of playing an Erinyes Ur-Priest, on my post above, not sure if you saw it or not though), take your time for determining it.


----------



## Uriel (Nov 11, 2002)

Well, since it is EVIL.
I'm sure there's NO WAY that people will die/Kill each other/ have 'accidents' and all but...
Might we 3-4 others be on a Standby List?
I mean, the Dark Lords always need fill-ins with the way their Minions typically interact with each other (A game I was in a million years ago <OK, 1987, I was 18> had 5 out of 7 players killed in one way or another in 'discussion' as to who should get the CE Sword of Sharpness that we discovered). You know, I still have that character, he's 12th Level and he still has The Sword 
Anyways, if there is a possibility, that would be very cool.
Thanks, Ron


----------



## GoldenEagle (Nov 11, 2002)

I'll post my character shortly.  He'll probably be a NE Assassin.  What is ECL for a doppleganger?  The DMG says +3 CR is that the same?  seems low.

GE


----------



## trimeulose (Nov 11, 2002)

Nope, I think Doppel ganger is ECL +5 or 6

I think Erynies is like ECL +12
So ummmm you migh have some problems with that one

I'll have to check


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 11, 2002)

K, what do you mean exactly, what 'Time' is best for everyone?  I live in CST and will be unable to post usually until 3:30 in the afternoon, and a bit later on some days.


----------



## trimeulose (Nov 11, 2002)

*Revelation of Genius Proportions*

How Many PC's are planning on taking leadership feat?

How about those that are taking leadership allow you to be their cohort, this of course has some disadvantages (you can't be higher level than the PC, and you will be loyal to them). In other words you will be second fiddle, it will however free me up from playing another NPC correctly, and the "PC" will be more concentrating on his/her own character.


----------



## garyh (Nov 11, 2002)

No cohort for me.

BTW - Trim:  Most PbPs just play when play can, and don't "meet" at any certain time.  What some DM's do to keep the game moving is set an Official DM's Post time in which the DM advances the action.  Most do every other day, some do daily.  That might be the best way to go if you're concerned about lag.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 11, 2002)

> If my joining causes you headaches, I'll gladly step out.





> I'm with Darkwolf. I don't want to cause this game any trouble.




A hearty "what they said", with the condition that I'd love to play a cohort- it sounds like a very interesting role playing opportunity, and I don't mind being lower level/second fiddle.  Sollir was the only one who mentioned it, but if you change your mind, don't feel pressured to take the feat anyway just because I volunteered.  I'll play whatever you want, too- complete subsevience with one easy feat!


----------



## trimeulose (Nov 11, 2002)

See the reason I asked was if we could meet at a certain time, then things could go faster. This is quite a long campaign.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Nov 11, 2002)

Only times I can usually post during the week are after 5 pm, maybe in the morning before school around 6 am. 
On weekends I'm always available until 11 am. After that I'm usually playing with my rpg group at least on the other day.
Note all the times are EET.


----------



## trimeulose (Nov 12, 2002)

Hmmmm I wonder if my sig is going to intimidate anyone during the game?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 13, 2002)

Perhaps 

Since this is the realms, is Spellfire allowed as a feat?  At an ECL Price?  At a cost of lowering starting attribute buy? 

 Another character idea of mine is either a Wiz 5/Spellfire Channeler 7 or Fighter 5/Spellfire Channeler 7.  Have you seen an evil spellfire wielder?


----------



## trimeulose (Nov 13, 2002)

Ok some general background for the party. You guys have been recruited by a "source". The only contact you have with this source is a kobold named Izicaus. Your work has been steadily gaining you some fame in the underworld and you have been recruited to do some nasty work. Work has been going steady for about five months with no real "jobs" to perform. To pass the time and earn some money (not to mention make new contacts), you take a long distance smuggling job. Your contracter did not want you to take the job but had nothing else for you to do. 

You are smuggling 2 barrels of drugs into Suzail from The Shaar. All the barrels appear to be Ale except two, these barrels are concentrated "Dream Mist" (see Lords of Darkness). If for what ever reason all of the "product" doesn't make it, you are expected to pay for any losses in revenue.


----------



## Zack2216 (Nov 14, 2002)

Na, I don't need to be part of this one. Consider me dropped out.


----------



## trimeulose (Nov 15, 2002)

*Hmmm spellfire?*

ECL +3 maybe two, last game that involved spell fire, a 10th level guy single handedly took out a CR14 in the surprise round. Not something that should happen on a regular basis.


----------



## trimeulose (Nov 15, 2002)

Okk so I don't like to bump my threads without having new information, so......

Ok this is a status list of players so far:
Sollir Furryfoot- character made (kinda); I think creamsteak is gonna be the cohort??

Golden Eagle- character made

Gwolf- dropped

Zack2216- Dropped

Garyh- I think hes still in.

Howling Coyote - character made

Darkwolf- dropped (sorry)

Reapersaurus - possible arcane trickster

Gnomeworks- dropped (sorry)

Thomas Hobbes- so do ya want to be a character

Uriel - Wants to be on waiting list, no info about whether or not he wants to be a cohort.

Please confirm so my campaign doesnt get buried, and try to post your characters on the thread in the Rogues Gallery so it too doesn't get lost.

P.S. I will start a new thread after all the characters are posted in RG, for when we start a new game. Thanks.


----------



## GWolf (Nov 15, 2002)

Character Sheet and Breif Backround will be posted in about 1 hour.  Alot of the Bg well be detialed so when I get around to finsihing it I'll send it to you. No Cohorts.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 16, 2002)

if we craft our own items, how does that affect our level/ XP total?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 16, 2002)

Alright, looks like Sollir has decided to take the Leadership feat after all- he'll have to tell me what he wants me to be, or if I should just choose something, before I start making the character.  Also, so I know what level I am, what modifiers (if any) to his leadership score will need to be known.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 16, 2002)

If someone really wants to be my cohort, that's fine (have to get some feedback from Creamsteak tho, I sortof offered it to him first...).  I have a idea for a cohort that I can make myself, or I guess you can create your own, but a little imput from myself would be generally appreciated.

My current idea is a Conjurer 5/Demonologist 6, access to Summon Monster VII for Chaotic Evil creatures, and primary power-spell would be to summon a Bebilith


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 17, 2002)

My mistake- I thought I was first in line.  Ah well, no worries.  If he can't/doesn't want to do it, I'll take the chance, though.


----------



## Howling Coyote (Nov 17, 2002)

I'm pondering whether to make a skymage or a pure sorcerer/wizard. Right now I'm leaning towards the sorcerer/wizard, because it would probably fit better to this campaign. I'll make the decision and post stats today if I have the time.


----------



## trimeulose (Nov 18, 2002)

*making your own items*

I'll allow you to suspend experience to make your own items. I.E. you still spend the standard amount of money and exp on your items, but as you gain experience in this game you will have to subtract experience from your next gain until you have subtracted the amount you spent. This will not be allowed in-game only pre-game. 

So if you spent 20,000 xp on making items and you earned 1,200 exp at your next gain, you would have to subtract all 1,200  from this total, and you would have 18,800 left to subtract. This will basically give you more money and time, but will hamper you as the game goes on. You will also be limited by any other normal parameters (having the spell on your list, being the appropriate level, ect.).

Please note how much exp you have spent. Using the above example: John doe Wiz 12: 66,000 - 20,000 exp


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 18, 2002)

thanks for the info.
I think I'll make a female amoral rogue/assassin/wizard (yup, you got it - an arcane trickster?)
What's the quickest way to the Trickster again?


----------



## trimeulose (Nov 20, 2002)

*A few other rules:*

I mentioned a few rules in RG, but I want to clarify them here.

1st: Armor bonus and Shield Bonus are two different things so they stack.

2nd: Only arrows enhancement bonus counts to DR

3rd: If an assasin misses with death attack, then it is not wasted (until the three rounds is up). The death attack is present on the next attack that hits (again within three rounds). 

3.5: I'm sure there is something I forgot to mention, but I'll probably think of it later.

4th: I'm sorry in advance.I have a tendency to be a rat bastard DM.  clarification: If you say something Out of character and dont post OOC in the subject or in the text of the box, you are assumed as being literal and will have to suffer the consequences.


Since this is my first time DMing on the boards, and I am not familiar with the system I am going to allow you to make your own die rolls and post your check result. If I think you are cheating I might interfere every now and then, but I am a trusting person. If anyone has suggestions (a neutral online die roller for instance), I'ld be happy to take them.


----------



## trimeulose (Nov 20, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *thanks for the info.
> I think I'll make a female amoral rogue/assassin/wizard (yup, you got it - an arcane trickster?)
> What's the quickest way to the Trickster again? *




second left after the light?


----------



## GoldenEagle (Nov 21, 2002)

Tarlynene aka Lightningblade Grey Elven Fighter 1/Rogue 4/Assassin7
Neutral  Evil
Hit dice 	11d6+1d10+12
Initiative	+
Speed 	30
AC: 	29 (+9 Armor, +3 Shield, +6  Dex., +1 Natural)   +1 dodge, +4 AOO, +4 haste

Attacks& 	+9/4
Dam.	+19/+14  Rapier   	reg dam 1d6 +4 [+6d6 sneak]
Crit  9-20/x3    3d6 12 [+6d6 sneak]
	+18/+13 s. bow	d6+2 (GMW) +6d6 sneak

Face/reach:	5'by5'/5'
Special Attacks:  6d6 sneak attack, death Attack
Special Defense: +3 vs poison, can use poison with no chance of being poisoned, immune to sleep, +2 vs. enchantment
Special qualities:  Low Light Vision
Saves: fort +9, ref +18, Will +7
Abilities	S 10  I 18  W 12  D 22  C 22 Ch 10
Languages: Elven, Common, 4 appropriat e to the area of background
skills: 	
	Hide		28	Jump	10
	Move Sil.		28	Listen	4
	Disguise		4	Open Lock	18
	Mag. Dev		10	Search	15
	Appraise		7	Spot	13
	Balance		8	Tumble	13
	Climb		6 (10)	
	Craft Poison		10	
	Disable Device	16	Gather info	10
Escape Artist	16				
Feats: Dodge, Mobilitiy, Spring Attack, Weapon Finesse, Improved Critical  (rapier)

Spells:  3-2-2-1  

1st – Spring Sheath, change self, detect poison, ghost sound, obscuring mist, spider climb
2nd – Getaway, alter self, darkness, pass without trace, undetectable alignment
3rd – absorb weapon, deeper darkeness, innvisibility, misdirection, nondetection
4th – Sniper’s Eye, improved invisibility, dimension door, freedom of movement, poison


Equipment
+4 Rapier "foolsbane"
Ring of the Assassin*
scabbard of keen edges
Boots of speed
Cloak of Resistance +3
+3 Mithral Chain Shirt
+2 Buckler
Bag of Holding type 1
Amulet of Nat. Armor (+1)
Gauntlets of Dexterity
2 bracelets of storing (like glove of storing)
Quiver of GMW (+2)*
Masterwork   Long Bow
50 arrows
100’ silk rope
magnifying glass
Masterwork Thieves tools

*Custom Items

Ring of the Assassin - +10 to Move Silently and +10 to Hide.  Must be an Assassin.  4200 GP

Quiver of GMW – casts GMW @ level  6 2 times per day  4790 GP

I used the item construction rules in the back of the book and paid full market price for each item.  Let me know if this is okay.

I also wanted to know if you would allow the laminated and serrated blades out of R&R 2 (+1 to Critical range and +1 to crit multiplier.)  If you see anything else that would help me survive a lethal campaign please feel free to make suggestions as I only have the core books.  Thanks

I am not familiar with the realms, so if there is a group that Tar could associate with that would be good.  I see him as an agent of a country (elven?) which is willing to look the other way while he does the dirty work that no one wants to know about.  Also looking for 4 languages that would be appropriate.

GE


----------



## trimeulose (Nov 22, 2002)

*"making" new items:*

as long as it seems appropriate, (gaze attacks should be present on the head, ect) you can create anything if it uses the creation costs in the DM guide.

So yeah thats fine.

As far as serrated edges go:

I've always treated serrated edges as non magical wounding weapon. (you bleed 1 hp/hit/round for 10 rounds) 

I'll say you can have a curved blade for the +1 to crit threat, and crit multiplier, but it won't stack with any magical means, say a weapon masters ability to increase multiplier or keen ability.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Nov 22, 2002)

What is the cost of the Curved blade?  I imagine the same as the lamination?

GE


----------



## trimeulose (Nov 25, 2002)

well it depends on the weapon, I mean its gonna cost more for a Greatsword than a shortsword.  I'd imagine its about 250 gp per damage die size (i.e. a d4 weapon would be 250 and a d12 would be 1250)


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 25, 2002)

i know i must be missing it, goldeneagle, but how does your character get +9 to armor from a +2 Mithral Chain Shirt?

And I've done the calculation multiple times for the Quiver of GMW, and I get 12,960.  ? (1800 x 3 x 6 x 2 / 5)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 26, 2002)

*Bump*

I completely revamped my character (now a cleric/divine disciple of Gargauth, the Hidden Lord) but he does have the leadership feat.

Gargauth has an interesting policy towards the faiths of which the NPC cohorts follow, so this will prove very interesting 

Since my character concept changed, Thomas Hobbes, do you still wish to be my cohort?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 26, 2002)

Certainly.



> Gargauth has an interesting policy towards the faiths of which the NPC cohorts follow, so this will prove very interesting




Er... what's the policy, precisely?  I'm not hugely familiar with the Realm's Pantheon, I'm afriad.  And again, the character concept is up to you if you want it to be.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 26, 2002)

I'll post Gargauth's full entry tomorrow, as well as a mostly completed character.  Basically, Gargauth doesn't waste his time in the neverending battle between good and light right now, perferring to be behind the scenes-stealing the worshippers from other evil faiths such as Shar and Cyric   (Domains include Charm, Chaos, Evil, and Trickery-I'd say Diabolical from BoVD too since all other Lords of the Nine whom you can worsihp have it)

I think I basically need a defender, but depending on how the other group members look, we may need another spellcaster instead.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 26, 2002)

my character, Trissa Balfonte, is effectively a 10th level wizard. 

I'll be posting her (Arcane Trickster) shortly.


----------



## trimeulose (Nov 26, 2002)

*Current status*

Sollir Furryfoot- character made (kinda); has cohort

Golden Eagle- character made

Garyh- I think hes still in.

Howling Coyote - character made

Reapersaurus - arcane trickster

----I'ld like for one of the following poeple to be a PC---

Thomas Hobbes- I need a character are you up for it?

Uriel - Hmm it seems there is an opening either for a PC or an NPC class are you still in?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 27, 2002)

My character has been updated, take a look if you will-a few questions for Trimeulose at the bottom of the post.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Current status*



			
				trimeulose said:
			
		

> *
> Thomas Hobbes- I need a character are you up for it?
> *




D'you mean a PC or Solir's cohort?  If either, the answer is yes, but it's important to know which- the difference in point buy is, obvious, marked.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Nov 27, 2002)

I will post an updated character sheet tonight.  I think I fixed the errors (math and other)

I created some pretty powerful magic items; based on other things I saw they seem in line, but I want to make sure those are okay.

Let me know, I just wanna survive 

GE


----------



## trimeulose (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Current status*



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> *
> 
> D'you mean a PC or Solir's cohort?  If either, the answer is yes, but it's important to know which- the difference in point buy is, obvious, marked. *




Right now I would like for you to be a PC. If i cant get in touch with garyH its gonna be 4 PCs (5 with you). So thats a loss of a 34 point character (maybe 2) + the 90k gp in items. Things could get really ugly for you guys if you dont have enough power.

I also need to get in touch with Urial or Creamsteak to see if they are interested in playing an NPC. If GaryH drops (which I hope he does not) we will also need another PC. Uriel of course being next in line.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 27, 2002)

Terribly sorry, Sollir, looks like you're going to have to make your own cohort. 

However, since I've wanted to play one for a while, I'll be a Devoted Defender anyway.  Stats to come as soon as I can borrow a copy of Sword and Fist from one of my friends....


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Nov 27, 2002)

Thomas, want me to write it out for you and email it to you?  I can prolly get that done today if I get to see your reply.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Nov 28, 2002)

Nah, I got my hands on a copy already, but thanks.   Our DM may need it, though, if he doesn't have sword and fist.  How about it, trimeulose?

The character will go up in about 5 minutes....


----------



## trimeulose (Nov 28, 2002)

Actually this DM rarely plays anything but a good fighter so I have S&F memorized.

Don't think for a second I can't come up with any good spell tactics... example:

Prysmatic wall.. next round telekenisis quickened hold person (or monster if need be) seems you have been blown back into the wall and are now stuck in it. I wonder how long you'll last.

Sorry I let my vast knowledge get ahold of me. I....I.....just...didn't..........want..you...think..that...ummm..I was incapable of... tactically playin a spellcaster.... yeah thats the ticket.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 29, 2002)

*??????????*

Have I read correctly?
Is there room for a player?
 If so let me know. I'll be making a character.
Thinking of a Human (female) Cleric 6/Necromancer 6
Cleric of the god/goddess of death mostlikely N. Evil


----------



## trimeulose (Dec 2, 2002)

*Rules Update:*

1st: Armor bonus and Shield Bonus are two different things so they stack.

2nd: Only arrows enhancement bonus counts to DR

3rd: If an assasin misses with death attack, but is not detected, then it is not wasted (until the three rounds is up). The death attack is present on the next attack that hits. If the assasin is hiding, then he can still death attack. The only thing is that hiding and attacking in the same round will use a full round action.

4th: Mithral weapons are considered one size catagory smaller for purposes of penalities considering a weapon light or not. In other words a longsword (or bastard sword if one has the proficiency) that is made of mithral would be considered a light weapon if wielded by the off hand, but a greatsword would still have to be wielded two handed.

If someone takes the monkey grip feat to wield a two handed weapon one handed, and then makes the weapon mithral there are no penalties for wielding the weapon one handed.

The drawback is that the weapon is also considered one size smaller for purposes of trip and disarming attacks.

5th: FRCS has this idea that adamantite bonuses will stack with enchantment bonuses, I don't share this Idea.

T


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 2, 2002)

It looks like we have 4 characters posted, waiting on one arcane trickster and possible Argent.  Let's get this dog and pony show on the road


----------



## Jemal (Dec 2, 2002)

Well, I'm willing to play either a PC, OR a cohort, if there's room for either of them?  Oh and if there IS room for a PC, I'll be taking the Leadership feat, so I'll be HAVING a cohort.

either way, I can play any type of character needed, but if there's no class that's "needed", I'ld like to play a 2-weapon fighter (Do you allow stuff from 'Quintessential Fighter' or 'Sword and Fist'?)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 2, 2002)

Trimeulose, do you have the MMII?

Because I'm thinking about making my cohort an 8th level cohort/half-golem (clay), the template itself supposedly can be added on after you start (i'll be paying the gold/exp costs and I already fulfill the requirements) so I'm not sure if ECL is needed, but my cohort would have to be 8th level since its +3 CR for me to control as a cohort (11th level max)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 2, 2002)

*Too many people it would seem...*

Guess I'll stay out of this.


----------



## trimeulose (Dec 5, 2002)

I know it takes time to start a high level campaign, set up and balancing characters takes time, but well it cant take forever so I'm setting a deadline.

Ok this is how it is, I'm pretty sure I sent Emails to both Uriel and GaryH (outlook has been misbehaving lately). In any case I'll try and get their attentions on the boards. As of now Gary has a character to post, and Uriel has the opportunity to play a PC cohort.

So at this point, we have all but one major PC finished. If I don't get a confirming word from gary by say 1:00EST tomorrow, I'll take the first ECL12 that posts in Rogues Gallery.

Sollir, if you dont mind, could you go ahead and post your preferred cohort. If we can find someone who wants to play your cohort, all the better, if not I guess we'll make do. Umm no I don't have MM2.

Well now that reaper has dropped out, that opens yet another spot.

If Uriel and Garyh don't contact me by tommorrow, the first two completed characters to post on rogues gallery make the cut. Any that are posted after that go on a waiting list to be added in during the unlikely event that a PC is wasted beyond resurection. 

Reminder: I do not intend to kill any PC's but what happens happens.

Note: I tactically play NPCs with thier "personallity scores" i.e. a 5 int Kobold will have horrible tactics despite his awesome Dex and Str. A dragon with a phenomenal wisdom and int will have the most awesome of tactics. Ect, Ect.


----------



## garyh (Dec 5, 2002)

Sorry about wandering off, Trimelouse.

I think I'm going to take a pass on this game.  There are others interested, and I'm in enough games aready.  Someone else can have my spot.

Have fun, everyone!!


----------



## Jarval (Dec 8, 2002)

Anyone mind if I join in?  Sollir pointed me in the direction of this thread, so I thought I'd come have a look-see 

Looks like a very interesting game, but I may not be suitable on one count: Time-Zone.  I'm in England, so I tend to be on-line at rather different times to the rest of you in the US.  If this is likely to generate problems, then feel free to leave me out.


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 8, 2002)

Jarval

I can't speak for Trimeulose, but I think his earlier post implies that the first two to post characters in rogues Gallery will set us off into a world of intrigue and adventure.  I post regularly but at different times.  I am not sure if time zone matters.

GE


----------



## Howling Coyote (Dec 8, 2002)

Probably not, at least I hope so. I live in Finland, so my normal posting times are pretty screwed as well for most people.


----------



## Jarval (Dec 9, 2002)

Posted some basic stats for my character in the RG thread.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Dec 9, 2002)

We're ready to start, aren't we?  Enough people...


----------



## GoldenEagle (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm ready!!!!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 10, 2002)

The games have begun   Just a quick question before I make my post (tomorrow since I'm out of time here)

How long have we been traveling with the escort and how well do they know us.


----------



## trimeulose (Dec 10, 2002)

about two months. They know you well enough to know if you drink when you stop at towns, what you usually drink, and what you like to have with it. 

The bard more than likely knows what your favorite songs are and by enlarge has guessed your personalities and psychologies based on that, your mannerisms, and spells.

The druid seems to stupid for his own good to know anything about you. Though a wise man said it takes a really intelligent man to play the stupid fool.

Everyone else seems to stick to themselves, but they know enough to learn in a two month period.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 11, 2002)

(I'm assuming we're using this as an OOC thread?)  If so:

Kaz's told history is more or less accurate, and every word of it is true however he left several details known only to him.  This includes, but is not limited to the fact that his personal power he gathered was his entering the clergy of Gargauth and gaining a good deal amount of power before returning to his half-brother, who interestingly enough is named Khael.  

Kaz slew Khael (NPC wise an aristocrat) with some quiet death spells, then used a Consume Likeness spell to steal his brother's form, which is the one he is using right now infront of the group (the form is younger than him since Kaz slew his older brother several years ago, his age now having past the age of his brother when he died).

While moving from city to city before entering Waterdeep, Kaz furthered Gargauth's cause, sealing the fates of many people while causing more to be worshippers of his deity, for indeed one of his main goals is to become the (or a) Chosen of the Hidden Lord, but he knows that day is long from now.


Currently Kaz has taken several, sometimes painful steps to conceal his identity from the others, his enhanced bluff check should have hepled to make sure that others have a hard time 'reading him', and to others knowledge (save pehraps a few other PCs, depending on their backgrounds), he is at most a cleric of a philosophy (power or similar thought).  Kaz's partner, the Wraith King always stays out of sight, traveling underneath the ground as the group moves ahead, being more of a spy, and contingency incase times get rough (even then, a darkness spell is usually used to conceal his presence), his familiar travels with Kaz, and the group probably thinks that Winter (the bat familiar) is Kaz's familiar or pet.  

Kaz has also, in the last two months, approached any member of the group he thinks he can corrupt into Gargauth's faith, saying honey-tongued words to gain their trust.  So far, he has not spoken directly of the Hidden Lord, or his faith in him, although he has carefully examined those who would be willing to make a change of faith, and/or what would he need to offer them to make them do so.

Edit-Is my IC post a bit long?  I can probably shorten it by leaving out some parts if you think its best...dunno how much roleplaying vs. combat we should do here.  -OOC note: my character was willing to share so much of his history because of an offer of power and he is indeed very power-hungry, although he did leave out several parts, partially because of wisdom and partially because he knows that too much information can allow others to get an advantage over you.

Also, is Chosen-ship even a plausible goal or insanity, I know that in some games it can be crazy when people want to be the Chosen of some particular deity...tell me your opinion (trim, and anyone else who wants to comment)


----------



## Jemal (Dec 11, 2002)

Well, Sollir, you've stated that Kaz has aproached many of the members of the party over the past two months.  I'll assume that means he's spoken to my character, Hassan Araba.  He probably knows, then (As does anyone else who's even remotely spoken with Hassan) that all He cares about is becoming as powerful as he can, and destroying the types of people that he doesn't like (Goody two shoes, etc).  You all would basically know everything that's in his history as posted in Rogues Gallery.  As for the secret, well I'm posting that soon as I'm done here.

What that basically means, mr priest, is that he is probably willing to join your god if it will increase his power in some substantial, 'real' way. (Real means a way that he can comprehend)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 21, 2002)

Fun Stuff Jemal 

Still using this as an OOC thread (perhaps make a new one or just keep on using tihs one), questions still pending for Trimeulose whenever he has time.

Kaz's Spell List (while in the wilderness):

Spells per Day (6/7+1/6+1/6+1/4+1/3+1/2+1):
Domains: Charm, Mysticism, Trickery
0-Detect Magic x6
1-Charm Person*, Cure Light Wounds, Protection from Good, Sanctuary (x2), Shield of Faith (x2), Wieldskill. 
2-Cure Moderate Wounds x2, Endurance, Hold Person (x2), Invisibility*, Lesser Restoration
3-Bestow Curse, Cure Serious Wounds, Magic Vestment (x2), Greater Magic Weapon (x2), Nondetection*
4-Cure Critical Wounds (x2), Dimensional Anchor (x2), Weapon of the Deity**
5-Charm Monster*, Flamestrike, Greater Command, True Seeing 
6-Aspect of the Deity*, Geas, Heal
* Domain Spell

Currently 1 Shield of Faith and 1 Cure Moderate Wounds spell are used, since Kaz imbued them upon Thomas Hobbe's char.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 21, 2002)

Hmm....if there is any room for me, I would like to play evil.

Female Human Paladin or Fighter, Leadership Feat, military, world domination theme, nothing too strenous there......


----------



## Jemal (Dec 21, 2002)

Well, Kitty, Assuming that mr dm does let you in on our little 'secret organization' (hehe), You might have problems with a pally, seenig as how we're EVIL (MWAHAHA).  Unless, of course, you're  planning on making it a blackgaurd... hmm...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 21, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Well, Kitty, Assuming that mr dm does let you in on our little 'secret organization' (hehe), You might have problems with a pally, seenig as how we're EVIL (MWAHAHA).  Unless, of course, you're  planning on making it a blackgaurd... hmm... *




I was thinking...EVIL paladin...


----------



## Jemal (Dec 21, 2002)

Unless the DM rules otherwise that's impossible.

A Paladin who ceases being Lawful Good looses all her special abilities, mount, spells, etc.

*don't feel bad if u didn't know it, I'm a looser who's nearly memorized both the PHB and DMG.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 21, 2002)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Unless the DM rules otherwise that's impossible.
> 
> A Paladin who ceases being Lawful Good looses all her special abilities, mount, spells, etc.
> 
> *don't feel bad if u didn't know it, I'm a looser who's nearly memorized both the PHB and DMG.  *




Well that's no biggie...I can just be a full-fighter....or take one of the prestige fighter classes.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 21, 2002)

Personally, I wouldn't mind another Devoted Defender whose soul belongs to me...   But it is Trimeulose's decision, especially since we have alot of members in the party already.

There's 2 evilish PrCs for the warrior type though that you may like, Blackguard for an Ex-paladin or fighter and Warrior of Darkness from BoVD who uses Black Magic Oils and Elixers to boost his power.


----------



## trimeulose (Dec 22, 2002)

Actually Sollir it would be your call seeing as she would be your cohort. Should the unlikely event occur come that someone should die, she could make a PC character. But since we are at max capacity, she will have to take the role of a cohort or wait on the waiting list.

Spell list: did you sell your soul for spells, or do you worship for them. Either way I'm not sure sanctuary would come into your "portfolio". Other than that it looks good.

Paladin's code is of course strict, but there is the thing of being a Paladin 11/Blackgaurd1. You could trade 9 levels of paldin and be Paladin 2/Blackgaurd10 (gaining no abilities except those for being a pal/black). I would have no problem with this. 

There is the other matter of only getting 20 ablility points, and of course reduced starting funds. However those would be the only limitations.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 22, 2002)

Trimeulose:

Worshipping for spells, although worshipping Gargauth does in a way mean your soul is his, him being an ascended devil lord and all  

Sanctuary is useful for those worshipping Gargauth since sometimes when you negotiate (ex: try to buy someones soul) things could get messy, I would imagine that they'd use offensive spells sparingly to defend themselves.  Plus, I could sell that limited amount of protection (via imbue other will spell ability) which I'm sure nobles and other rich-types would like...although if you think its inappropriate on my spell list i'll change it out.

Other questions above at the bottom half of the post I made before my spell list whenever you have the time.

Edit-Kit, i'll talk to you in #IR sometime soon if you have the time-although I just got a new comp and I'm installing it today so it may have to wait for tomorrow.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 23, 2002)

hmm not really sure what is going on exactly...lol working off a modem and 14 hours in a car, 3 on a plane within the last two days...so my brain is a bit fried...just a tad...

what exactly does being a cohort entail?  I don't have any of the books with me other than the players handbook, the DMG and D20 Modern

hmm I might be too late to join the game if you have already started


----------



## trimeulose (Dec 24, 2002)

basically being a cohort means this:

You start out at the appropriate ECL for whomever you are recruited as being a cohort, for Sollir that would be ECL11.

You get 20 stat points instead of what the rest of the group gets (34 in this case).

You start with reduced funds. In this case, it would be what your character would normally get instead of geting the bonus I gave to the other characters.

You should be loyal to the PC that recruits you. You are thier cohort after all.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Dec 25, 2002)

trimeulose said:
			
		

> *basically being a cohort means this:
> 
> You start out at the appropriate ECL for whomever you are recruited as being a cohort, for Sollir that would be ECL11.
> 
> ...




ew 20 points? that's definitely gotta suck 
money, bah I can live with that
Otherwise human fighter/blackguard is my choice for her
I've never played a cohort before, this should be fun

lol if I b/m a PC will all that improve(stats/money)? 
   

so how does all that sound?


----------



## Jarval (Dec 26, 2002)

Using this as an OOC thread, I've got two questions about the last update:

1) Hate to get rules-lawyery, but doesn't antimagic field only have a range of 10'?  Of course, this could be a more powerful/altered version of the spell, but I thought I'd ask.

2) Why was I asking?  Tutsan was flying 40' above the ground at the time the body was found.  If he's inside the antimagic area, he could be in trouble...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 27, 2002)

Looks like we have a tough fight on our hands 

Although I am confused about the antimagic field, since they must have set the trap up pretty quickly, but hopefully Kaz can get to the bottom of it IC...kinda funny though about his disguise being affected, wasn't planning on *that* happening for a while   A more detailed description of him later prolly.

Edit-Oh Yeah, can *none* of us see any parts of our assailants?


----------

